

Some new thoughts on the "atomization of conversation" - wumi
http://redeye.firstround.com/2008/05/some-new-though.html

======
adamsmith
There's always something notable, engaging, and refreshing when people are
this transparent. You can only tell when they share the hardships.

------
agentbleu
This link gamed the HN system! look at who voted it up?

~~~
pg
There is nothing suspicious about the voting on it.

~~~
eru
Is there any way we as the users can look at who voted for an item?

~~~
pg
I think people might be afraid to vote for controversial stuff if votes were
public. Probably that's why there's such a long tradition of secret ballots.

~~~
eru
That's what I wanted to know. The great-grand-mother-post gave the impression
that it might be possible.

But I realize now - it was not addressing ordinary users in the first place.

